# Blowing coat, hints/help/ideas?



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Springtime, it's when my house becomes full of dog fur tumbleweeds.

I have in my arsenal:
Furminator
Stripper
Regular comb
Pin-type brush
and access to a high-powered air dryer (non-heated)

Am I missing anything that will help contain the tide of brown fur that will invariably cover my floors? Banjo is on premium food (Solid Gold Wolfking, a smattering of organ meats and ox-tail bones). He gets plenty of exercise, is not over weight (maybe a tiny bit heavy....maybe). 

I also know better than to go nuts with the furminator, I use it rarely. Possibly 2-3 times a year.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i brush my dog 2 to 3 times a week.
i use an under coat comb and pin brush.
when i comb and brush i work in all directions.
i sweep and vaccum often.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a furminator and am curious what do you mean not to use it more than 2-3 times a year???


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Is your dog calm around vacuums??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I use the furminator about once every two weeks and it really reduces the shedding by a lot.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

stolibaby said:


> I have a furminator and am curious what do you mean not to use it more than 2-3 times a year???


I mean don't go crazy with it as it can strip/cut the guard hairs. The furminator works GREAT on the undercoat, but can be harmful if overused. I use it to strip as much of his undercoat once warmer weather is sticking around. Then hit him again in the fall to remove and dead fluff because I try and NOT futz around with his coat much in the winter.

*WarrantsWifey* Is your dog calm around vacuums??

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I use a shop vac on him. He melts into a glob of mush, must feel awesome.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I use the furminator about once every two weeks and it really reduces the shedding by a lot.


Were about the same..... Killian also goes to a groomer once every three months to get a good bath and blow out. I never let them cut him, just bath/blow dry with a solid good brushing. He doesn't heavily shed at any point during the year. We manage well!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

brembo said:


> *WarrantsWifey* Is your dog calm around vacuums??
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to mention I use a shop vac on him. He melts into a glob of mush, must feel awesome.


I was thinking that.... Killian loves it!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Were about the same..... Killian also goes to a groomer once every three months to get a good bath and blow out. I never let them cut him, just bath/blow dry with a solid good brushing. He doesn't heavily shed at any point during the year. We manage well!


Yeah... same here with the shedding. Lucy isn't much of a shedder either, but that may be due to the furminator. She does have a beautiful coat though.

As for the bathing, I only do it 3-4 times per year at the most. No doggie smell, so I rarely bother to do it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Get an undercoat rake and use it daily when your dog is blowing coat. It's the only brush I have and I only use it when he's blowing his coat.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just learn to embrace the dog hair. Let it mat down and become felt. Consider it extra fiber in your food. Ah.. the zen of dog hair. 

I pretty much resort to the shedding blade and the undercoat rake. A good warm bath seems to help release the hair.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

What we have found to work best with our pup, who is just now starting to blow his coat as well, is a rake brush. It actually seems to work better for him than the furminator. If it has another name that you already listed, my apologies.  I think fur on everything is inevitable, but hopefully you're able to keep is somewhat contained. I know it's been a challenge for us between Baxter blowing his coat and our two cats who shed buckets of fur on a daily basis, every day of the year... Best of luck!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> Just learn to embrace the dog hair. Let it mat down and become felt. Consider it extra fiber in your food. Ah.. the zen of dog hair.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Just learn to embrace the dog hair. Let it mat down and become felt. Consider it extra fiber in your food. Ah.. the zen of dog hair.


In my house, there is hair everywhere! :wild:

I can clean the heck out of the place and an hour later a tumble weed waves as it rolls on by.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh really doesn't shed that much even though he's long coated. I also take him to the groomer every couple of months. FYI- Petsmart charges $6.00 to brush the dog for 15 minutes. That's usually enough time to get rid of a lot of fur.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I tend to drink a bit during shedding season.


----------

